# Beadex yellow box taping compound



## Drywall Dragon (Mar 21, 2019)

Hello Gents,
I am wondering if Beadex lite yellow box taping compound can hold tape and corner bead on as well as the good old heavy all purpose compound? I once taped 2 seams with paper tape one with Beadex all purpose lite and one with Beadex all purpose, I tried to rip off each and of course the one with lite compound came off and the other was not possible. Any way, because of this test I’ve never tried the Beadex lite “taping” compound. Any advice would be appreciated much!
Thanks


----------



## BennieUnill (May 27, 2019)

*301 Moved Permanently*

301 Moved Permanently 301 Moved Permanently!..


----------



## edfence (Jun 5, 2019)

Following this topic


----------



## BennieUnill (May 27, 2019)

*301 Moved Permanently*

301 Moved Permanently More info!..


----------



## BennieUnill (May 27, 2019)

*Car Tuning GTP Motorsports*

Car Tuning GTP Motorsports More info>>>


----------



## BennieUnill (May 27, 2019)

*301 Moved Permanently*

301 Moved Permanently More info!


----------



## BennieUnill (May 27, 2019)

*301 Moved Permanently*

301 Moved Permanently More info>>>


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

We get it you moved lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BennieUnill (May 27, 2019)

*301 Moved Permanently*

301 Moved Permanently 301 Moved Permanently...


----------



## BennieUnill (May 27, 2019)

*Car Tuning GTP Motorsports*

Car Tuning GTP Motorsports More info!


----------

